# Lab work from 1/16/18 UPDATED New BloodWork 1/26/18



## Nana78 (Nov 13, 2015)

These test are from a thyroid doctor that I seen when my thyroid doctor wasn't available I go and see my regular thyroid doctor on the 25th. My heart doctor who told me on my last visit that he doesn't want to see me anymore because what I'm experiencing he said it's not my heart but he wanted to run blood work again because he said my thyroid doctor is giving me to much he said he believes something else is going on with me so he ran FREE T3/REVERSE T3 RATIO, SERUM and TSH+free T4 for some reason I haven't gotten those results back I did the blood work all at the same time so not sure what happened to those results.

It says my vitamin d is low TSH is low and Thyroglobulin is low.

VITAMIN D,25-OH,TOTAL,IA

22 L 30-100 ng/mL

TSH

0.39 L

My last TSH was done in 10/3/17 it was 0.14 L

THYROGLOBULIN ANTIBODIES

<1

THYROGLOBULIN

<0.1 L

HEMOGLOBIN A1c

5.2

eAG (mg/dL)

103

eAG (mmol/L)

5.7

VITAMIN B12

325

200-1100 pg/mL


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Are you supplementing any Vitamin D? Your D should be closer to 50-60.

B-12 should also be closer to 3/4 range - do you supplement B-12?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

You want your thyroglobulin low, so that's not a problem.

Still need to see free t4 and free t3 results, not just TSH.


----------



## Nana78 (Nov 13, 2015)

My TSH+free T4 is not posted yet.

T3 REVERSE, LC/MS/MS

18

T3, FREE

2.8

2.3-4.2 pg/mL

My last T3 was 2.6


----------



## Nana78 (Nov 13, 2015)

Lovlkn said:


> Are you supplementing any Vitamin D? Your D should be closer to 50-60.
> 
> B-12 should also be closer to 3/4 range - do you supplement B-12?


No I'm not for either didn't know there was a problem with either one.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Well... You are low on both.

When I was found low on D I was prescribed 50K IU in 1 weekly pill. I now need to take 5K IU daily to even maintain 1/2 range. D is something you need to continually supplement to have proper levels.

Your B-12 is low range - if me, I would supplement that as well.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Your free t3 has consistently been low. You really are a good candidate for t3 meds.


----------



## Nana78 (Nov 13, 2015)

joplin1975 said:


> Your free t3 has consistently been low. You really are a good candidate for t3 meds.


*I take Levothyrox 50 mg but I take 2 50mg 1 day then 1 1/2 pills the next then 2 then 1 1/2 the next day and so on but I also take Liothyronine 5mg twice a day. I've been on the Liothyronine for over a year my Levothyrox dose has been changed so many times. Hoping the other test show up later today don't know why it's taking so long for them to show. I see my thyroid doctor on Thursday I'm sure she'll change my dosage again. I was hoping this dosage would make me feel better but I still feel the same tired taking naps no energy. My appointment on Thursday is for an ultra sound they are watching something in my **lymph** node. *


----------



## Nana78 (Nov 13, 2015)

How's this blood work looking?

Component

Your Value

Standard Range

Glucose

87 mg/dL

65 - 99 mg/dL

Fasting reference interval

Urea Nitrogen

13 mg/dL

7 - 25 mg/dL

Creatinine

0.79 mg/dL

0.50 - 1.10 mg/dL

EGFR

94 mL/min/1.73m2

> OR = 60 mL/min/1.73m2

Glom Filt Rate, Est African American

109 mL/min/1.73m2

> OR = 60 mL/min/1.73m2

BUN/Creatinine Ratio

NOT APPLICABLE (calc)

6 - 22 (calc)

Sodium

139 mmol/L

135 - 146 mmol/L

Potassium

4.1 mmol/L

3.5 - 5.3 mmol/L

Chloride

103 mmol/L

98 - 110 mmol/L

CARBON DIOXIDE

23 mmol/L

20 - 31 mmol/L

Calcium

9.6 mg/dL

8.6 - 10.2 mg/dL

Free T4

1.0 ng/dL

0.8 - 1.8 ng/dL

*My Free T4 in October of 2017 was 1.1 *

WHITE BLOOD CELL COUNT

7.0 Thousand/uL

3.8 - 10.8 Thousand/uL

RBC

4.37 Million/uL

3.80 - 5.10 Million/uL

Hemoglobin

12.6 g/dL

11.7 - 15.5 g/dL

Hematocrit

37.1 %

35.0 - 45.0 %

MCV

84.9 fL

80.0 - 100.0 fL

MCH

28.8 pg

27.0 - 33.0 pg

MCHC

34.0 g/dL

32.0 - 36.0 g/dL

RDW

13.0 %

11.0 - 15.0 %

Platelets

252 Thousand/uL

140 - 400 Thousand/uL

MPV

10.0 fL

7.5 - 12.5 fL


----------

